# hi



## Andylogic (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and its helping me a lot so far. . Iam looking around budgeting 5000 NZ dollars which will cover temporary visa expenses, first month accommodation for one person probably in backpackers, then my wife will cum at a later stage after I get a job .. Please advise on my plan whether iam on the right track. .thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Andylogic said:


> then my wife will cum at a later stage after I get a job .. Please advise on my plan whether iam on the right track. .thanks


Seems like a decent enough plan, BUT......
If you are coming over on a temporary work visa you will already have a job as you can't get this type of visa without a job offer unless it's a Job Search Visa (Silver Fern JSV or a JSV in leui of Resident visa).


----------

